# Alapaha Boston Bloodline



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

is this even a bloodline??
someone told me that there dogs was Alapaha boston bloodline...
just wont to hear wat yous think of it...
and if it is is there anyone that can tell me about it or give me any links leading to pics and the history of this bloodline..


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

not sure of that one. there is a breed called Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldogs (similar to the American Bulldog). and there's the Olde Boston Bulldogges which the Boston Terriers stems from. My great grandmother raised and bred these dogs and just loved them. Here's a link on them Olde Boston Bulldogge (Old Boston Bulldog) by Bulldog Information


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

TNT KENNELS
Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldogs...not pits
Mainly protection Dogs and property guardians.


----------

